# Swift Prices



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if it true that all Swift prices are going up 10% in September??


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

subaru said:


> Does anyone know if it true that all Swift prices are going up 10% in September??


9% so get your orders in quick!

Peter


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes, i was told this in June that prices would rise around 5% in Sept. maybe JCM could verify.

Bob


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

peter,
is that all UK motorhomes or just Swift going up, 9% is a hell of an increase


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome prices*

Hi

If this is true, I wonder if the increase is anything to do with the Euro rate? The base vehicle is of course Italian and I guess quite a few parts on the conversion are foreign.

I dread to thnik what might happen to the price of German valns sold in the UK!

R


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I dread to thnik what might happen to the price of German valns sold in the UK!


Russell, are you over imbibbing :wink:

True, i cannot think what the price of new m/h will cost next year, certainly priced me out for now, but i was warned when at JCM in June so only myself too blame.

Bob[/quote]


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> True, i cannot think what the price of new m/h will cost next year, certainly priced me out for now, but i was warned when at JCM in June so only myself too blame.
> Bob


_mod edit: advertising removed _

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do not think that it just Swift who have increased their prices, according to my informant, it is the exchange rate plus a little more for profit, as they expect a small slowdown on sales towards the end of year.I looked at the price of my model now and it is much dearer.

cabby


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

About a month or so ago, a dealer clearly advised me to expect 9% Septemberissh, and then a further 6% Marchissh.

So maybe, there is more to come.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

And I thought there was a slow down in the economy. The thick end of a 10% rise maybe just to much, or maybe they will be able to offer a bigger discount.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Prices*

Swift will be increasing prices by up to 9% on September 1st.

The price increase reflects our increasing costs as the price of fuel and raw materials increase. More significantly it reflects the massive change in the Euro exchange rate over the last 6 months.

Over 80% of the materials we purchase for the manufacture of a motorhome are in Euros.

We have significantly improved the specification of our '09' products and are confident that our products will remain very competitive in terms of price, build quality and specification.

Many of the German manufacturers have had numerous price increases in the last 6 months seeing prices rise in some cases by as much as 16%.

As Peter said from Johns Cross, there's never been a better time to buy!

Regards
Kath


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I was already dismayed by the hike (as I saw it) in prices at Peterborough *** Not a Swift specific statement - got to say that I found their recent vans had great specs *** - this makes it even less likely I'm going to change this year or next.

David


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Swift,
when you say "We have significantly improved the specification of our '09' products" what will be the changes,


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

subaru said:


> Swift,
> when you say "We have significantly improved the specification of our '09' products" what will be the changes, before i confirm my order for an 08 Sundance??


As far as I am aware, there are no changes to the Sundance range.

Regards

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

subaru said:


> Swift,
> when you say "We have significantly improved the specification of our '09' products" what will be the changes, before i confirm my order for an 08 Sundance??


Spare wheel as standard the significant improvements are on Kontiki's.If you heard John Major the other day he said true inflation is running between 8 and 10% ! I dont think he is far wrong.As a company we are hedged till August and than we feel the full blast of the new exchange rate so 08 product is going to be a good buy!Peter.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Due to the fact of the Aftersales on this forum from Swift and i love the layout,


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

can anyone tell me if there are any significant change to specs of the 2009 Bolero 630PR. I noticied earlier in this thread from Swift, that there would be spare wheel as standard but I was unclear if that was the Kontiki or the full range
thanks


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

What about us 'bargain basement' types who have bought an E460 for collection 9th August?

Will we be getting 08 or 09 spec?

Will there be any difference?

Is that why we got such a good price for the Tribute?

PLUS - Has anyone else got one? 
If so, a little late, but what do you think of them?


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Otto, we have a Sundance 590PR (E460)at the mo and we love it to bits. Had it now for 2 and half years so looking to update. The only thing we have had wrong was a flat battery but it was our own fault. I only hope our next one will be as reliable. We have been all over Europe and had a fantastic time. The only reason we are going for the Bolero is that we had a little bit of money given to us and thought it might be a good time to upgrade. Still worried tho because the Sundance (E460) was so good. All the best of luck for your new home. i am sure it will do well.


----------



## dsd35 (Jun 21, 2008)

at least 10%


----------



## 95524 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Price increases*

I ordered a Sundance 590RS for August delivery in April. I have now been informed that the delivery is September and will be an 09 model. Does anybody know of any differences and will I be charged the new price


----------

